# Adopted this poor girl today...



## Keith D. (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi all, I adopted this poor girl today, at least we think its a girl lol, its plastron is flat not concaved. Anyway I have no idea how she was raised and how she got so bad, well I know how she got that bad technically lol. I am tryingbto figure out what species she is and thought I would come to y'all for some help lol. The person who had her, had her in a tiny 10gallon tank where she couldn't even move and she was sitting outside on the lawn under a tree. Anyway I saw her as I was driving by and was like, oh hell no. So I turned around, called the sherrif, told them the situation they called the ASPCA and both the sherrif and a ASPCA officer was there in 5 min. So then I told them I was going to seize the tortoise and they said go ahead. The so called owner came running out and started to yell and scream saying that I couldn't take that turtle, the silly lady didn't even know the difference between a tortoise and a turtle. Anyway the Sherrie and the ASPCA officer told her to back away, the tortoise is being seized and if she keeps pushing she will have charges placed on her, and of course she kept going, the sherrif restrained her after she pushed me while placing the tortoise in my truck. So now the lady has been arrested and has fellony animal cruelty charges along with assault charges, the ASPCA officer went into her back yard and she had a very badly emaciated pit bull chained up. I hate for things to happen like that but I can't stand by and see a tortoise or any animal for that matter abused like that. Oh and I spoke with her neighbors and the tortoise has been in that tank by the tree for months. I took her to the ASPCA station and they gave me a free vet evaluation and all her organs were OK, maybe some MBD but not sure without xrays. So then I gave her a soak and scrub at the ASPCA station and then rubbed her down with EVCO, ya I had to buy another jar for my dogs earlier so had it in the truck lol oh and she had mites so instead of using a insecticide type mite killer I used the EVCO, it worked like a charm. Vet said she is mite free now  I got her home gave her another soak and scrub which she drank for like 10minutes and when I gave her the first soak she drank for like 15min or so, I feel so bad for her being treated that way but at least she is with me now where she will be taken care of appropriately. OK back to figuring out what species she is, please help me lol. I am thinking sulcata or dessert not positive though.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow. Great save and find. I am not good at identification. I am sure someone will be around shortly. Good thing you did for this poor thing.


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow, poor thing is right. It looks like a very under weight sulcata. But I'm not 100%. @Tom or @Yvonne G will be able to confirm. She really needs some good living, food and room to roam.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2015)

Where are you? That looks like a desert tortoise. Gopherus agassizii.

I wrote this for russians, but the care and diet is basically the same:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

Here is a good way to house it:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/semi-underground-russian-box.98590/

I would soak that poor tortoise daily for at least a couple of months and then taper down to two or thee times a week in summer.


----------



## Keith D. (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom said:


> Where are you? That looks like a desert tortoise. Gopherus agassizii.
> 
> I wrote this for russians, but the care and diet is basically the same:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
> ...


I'm in SW AZ, I was thinking she was a DT but wasn't sure, either way I def will be soaking her daily no doubt about that lol. Who knows where this lady got her, if its wild caught or captive bred idk. All I know is she now has a loving forever home that will give her everything she needs and deserves


----------



## Keith D. (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom said:


> Where are you? That looks like a desert tortoise. Gopherus agassizii.
> 
> I wrote this for russians, but the care and diet is basically the same:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
> ...


Dang y'all with these beautiful Russians makes me want to adopt a baby really badly lol


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> Dang y'all with these beautiful Russians makes me want to adopt a baby really badly lol



I'm sure you know this, but be sure to keep the dogs and tortoise away from each other. Domestic dogs are probably the single greatest threat to captive tortoises and it doesn't matter how sweet, nice or well trained your dog is. NEVER leave them alone. Not for one single second.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank goodness you spotted the poor little tort, and I'm sure it will now thrive in your care.
All good wishes to you and the tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2015)

It's a desert tortoise.


----------



## Keith D. (Jul 25, 2015)

Tom said:


> I'm sure you know this, but be sure to keep the dogs and tortoise away from each other. Domestic dogs are probably the single greatest threat to captive tortoises and it doesn't matter how sweet, nice or well trained your dog is. NEVER leave them alone. Not for one single second.


Ya when the torts are outside getting there sun, the dogs are put up inside, and the torts had a constant human standing or sitting a feet away to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Keith D. (Jul 25, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It's a desert tortoise.


100% sure Yvonne?


----------



## Rutibegga (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm off no use in IDing this kid, but I'm really happy you are saving her!


----------



## Careym13 (Jul 26, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> Hi all, I adopted this poor girl today, at least we think its a girl lol, its plastron is flat not concaved. Anyway I have no idea how she was raised and how she got so bad, well I know how she got that bad technically lol. I am tryingbto figure out what species she is and thought I would come to y'all for some help lol. The person who had her, had her in a tiny 10gallon tank where she couldn't even move and she was sitting outside on the lawn under a tree. Anyway I saw her as I was driving by and was like, oh hell no. So I turned around, called the sherrif, told them the situation they called the ASPCA and both the sherrif and a ASPCA officer was there in 5 min. So then I told them I was going to seize the tortoise and they said go ahead. The so called owner came running out and started to yell and scream saying that I couldn't take that turtle, the silly lady didn't even know the difference between a tortoise and a turtle. Anyway the Sherrie and the ASPCA officer told her to back away, the tortoise is being seized and if she keeps pushing she will have charges placed on her, and of course she kept going, the sherrif restrained her after she pushed me while placing the tortoise in my truck. So now the lady has been arrested and has fellony animal cruelty charges along with assault charges, the ASPCA officer went into her back yard and she had a very badly emaciated pit bull chained up. I hate for things to happen like that but I can't stand by and see a tortoise or any animal for that matter abused like that. Oh and I spoke with her neighbors and the tortoise has been in that tank by the tree for months. I took her to the ASPCA station and they gave me a free vet evaluation and all her organs were OK, maybe some MBD but not sure without xrays. So then I gave her a soak and scrub at the ASPCA station and then rubbed her down with EVCO, ya I had to buy another jar for my dogs earlier so had it in the truck lol oh and she had mites so instead of using a insecticide type mite killer I used the EVCO, it worked like a charm. Vet said she is mite free now  I got her home gave her another soak and scrub which she drank for like 10minutes and when I gave her the first soak she drank for like 15min or so, I feel so bad for her being treated that way but at least she is with me now where she will be taken care of appropriately. OK back to figuring out what species she is, please help me lol. I am thinking sulcata or dessert not positive though.
> 
> View attachment 140535
> View attachment 140536
> ...


Good for you getting that tort out of that situation! I would probably be in jail had it been me there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for saving her.
Poor thing looks very thin and pyramided.
But still pretty though.


----------



## Tort Love (Jul 26, 2015)

This story made me cry I'm so glad you saved her


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 26, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It's a desert tortoise.


Another DT vote

And WOW what a save!


----------



## Miggymeister (Oct 19, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> 100% sure Yvonne?



Keith, I would swear it's a desert. She doesn't have big enough scales on her front feet to be a Sulcata. And her back feet don't look Pachyderm enough. 

Just my opinion.

God bless this baby. It's time she gets some proper love.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 19, 2015)

it's a gopher tortoise the heads a dead giveaway. it's a very very dark one. It needs lots of natural sunshine


----------



## Tort Love (Oct 19, 2015)

Poor baby she has a good home now give her lots of love


----------



## Speedy-1 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Nice save ! Hope the previous owner get everything she deserves ! *


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 19, 2015)

You actually save TWO animals...the tortoise and the dog! I'm really proud of you and so grateful the authorities took immediate action. This doesn't happen everywhere. Today was a good day in the animal world!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 23, 2015)

Beautiful little tort,She looks like she could just crawl out of her shell, 
so glad she's safe now.


----------



## Nephelle (Oct 23, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> You actually save TWO animals...the tortoise and the dog! I'm really proud of you and so grateful the authorities took immediate action. This doesn't happen everywhere. Today was a good day in the animal world!



You did save two. Sounds like that pit needed you to stop as much as the tortoise, and I hope it finds as much love as that sweet baby girl you brought home.

You win the rockstar award today! Good deeds, good karma, and good luck with your new little friend


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> Hi all, I adopted this poor girl today, at least we think its a girl lol, its plastron is flat not concaved. Anyway I have no idea how she was raised and how she got so bad, well I know how she got that bad technically lol. I am tryingbto figure out what species she is and thought I would come to y'all for some help lol. The person who had her, had her in a tiny 10gallon tank where she couldn't even move and she was sitting outside on the lawn under a tree. Anyway I saw her as I was driving by and was like, oh hell no. So I turned around, called the sherrif, told them the situation they called the ASPCA and both the sherrif and a ASPCA officer was there in 5 min. So then I told them I was going to seize the tortoise and they said go ahead. The so called owner came running out and started to yell and scream saying that I couldn't take that turtle, the silly lady didn't even know the difference between a tortoise and a turtle. Anyway the Sherrie and the ASPCA officer told her to back away, the tortoise is being seized and if she keeps pushing she will have charges placed on her, and of course she kept going, the sherrif restrained her after she pushed me while placing the tortoise in my truck. So now the lady has been arrested and has fellony animal cruelty charges along with assault charges, the ASPCA officer went into her back yard and she had a very badly emaciated pit bull chained up. I hate for things to happen like that but I can't stand by and see a tortoise or any animal for that matter abused like that. Oh and I spoke with her neighbors and the tortoise has been in that tank by the tree for months. I took her to the ASPCA station and they gave me a free vet evaluation and all her organs were OK, maybe some MBD but not sure without xrays. So then I gave her a soak and scrub at the ASPCA station and then rubbed her down with EVCO, ya I had to buy another jar for my dogs earlier so had it in the truck lol oh and she had mites so instead of using a insecticide type mite killer I used the EVCO, it worked like a charm. Vet said she is mite free now  I got her home gave her another soak and scrub which she drank for like 10minutes and when I gave her the first soak she drank for like 15min or so, I feel so bad for her being treated that way but at least she is with me now where she will be taken care of appropriately. OK back to figuring out what species she is, please help me lol. I am thinking sulcata or dessert not positive though.
> 
> View attachment 140535
> View attachment 140536
> ...




It takes some pretty awful care to grow a desert tortoise like that. Thank goodness you have it now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> 100% sure Yvonne?



Yes. 100%


----------



## Ciri (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm so glad you discovered her and were able to get help from the Sheriff's Department to rescue her. Great job!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 27, 2015)

A wonderful gesture from your part.

Congrats!

The poor thing looks sick.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2015)

The tortoise may be a bit too young yet to tell the gender. Desert tortoises are sometimes pretty hard to distinguish at a young age, and yours is young.


----------



## starsong96 (Nov 29, 2015)

Be sure to keep us updated! So glad you saved her, looks like the poor thing has never seen a day of sunlight


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 20, 2016)

I hope she loves her new home take wonderful care of her I


----------



## sibi (Jan 20, 2016)

I can hardly believe you were able to notice this tortoise. You knew enough to know that this tortoise was in real bad shape. A dead giveaway is the dark shell and pyramiding. I've seen many sulcatas with all dark carapace. I immediately tell the owner to get the tortoise outside for some natural sunlight! Chances are that if an owner is neglecting one of their animals, there are often more that they own that are abused and neglected. Good for you!!! And, you were so wise to call the sheriff before you attempted to take the tortoise. Keep us posted as to the actual penalties the previous owner gets, if you can. Oh, and I can definitely agree, she"s a Desert Gopher, not a sulcata.


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 24, 2016)

You are a real hero you actually saved two innocent animals from one horrible owner


----------

